# migrate server

## proletarios

exi kanis idea gia tool me to opio mporw na kanw migrate ton server mou se alo gentoo mixanima ?

----------

## wired_

 *proletarios wrote:*   

> exi kanis idea gia tool me to opio mporw na kanw migrate ton server mou se alo gentoo mixanima ?

 

Τι θες να κάνεις ακριβώς; Να μεταφέρεις τις υπηρεσίες του; Έκανες τίποτα τελικά;  :Smile: 

----------

